

Show HN: Run CasperJS scripts in the cloud with simple RESTful API - mirovarga
http://casperbox.com

======
ismaelc
I tried this but the response says the API is not yet ready?

~~~
mirovarga
Unfortunately, it's not ready yet - we're still working on it. If you'd like
to be notified when it's ready, just leave us your email at
[http://casperbox.com/pre-registration](http://casperbox.com/pre-
registration).

